# 300 series



## Derekv700 (Aug 22, 2021)

What model year did husqvarna stop putting the hydrostatic transmission in the 300 series? Looking at getting a 324 I know my local dealer has some old stock machines just not sure which models. My driveway is 25’x60’ snow will be dry living in Manitoba. First winter here for us. We have tow husqvarna dealers in town here.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Ask your dealer. If he has NOS machines, tell him what you have in mind. And, with all due respect, a 25x60 driveway won't wear hard on a friction-wheel blower. My driveway is twice that or more, plus I do a few neighbors' spaces and the private. I have the spare wear pieces for the friction-wheel drive, still resting comfortably in a plastic parts bin for our ST227P. I was worried for naught.

Of course, if I didn't have those pieces handy, the machine would fail immediately on any snow deeper than a dusting.


----------

